# Video Systems?



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Was planning on buying some LCD screens next month for my car. My question is, whats the largest LCD screen we can fit in our headrests and visors, and how hard is the install to do it yourself? Local shop here wants 150 per headrest and 125 per visor, im getting 2 5.6 inch LCD monitors for 150 bucks, i dont wanna pay double that just for the install. Is it pretty self explanatory and easy to do? I really dont wanna scrap my headrests cause of a mistake. TIA.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I installed 5.5" in my headrests and it looks like that's about the biggest size you can go. I'm not sure if there is much of a difference between your headrests and mine (I have a 96 200)
the install wasn't too hard acctually. you just have to be very careful on how much you cut out of the headrest so the tv fits snug.
On the visors you have to make sure you get a really thin screen for it to fit right.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

so you think 6 inches would be out of the question on the headrests? Cause I found a great deal on 2 6inch LCD monitors with 2 a/v in's and one a/v out for 200 bucks, includes the headrest shroud as well.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## sage3 (May 12, 2002)

I agree 5.6 is the biggest that would fit on the headrest. I tried 6 but landed into some problems. 5.6 is the best.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

take a tape measure and check. The average 3:4 6" screen is about 4.54x3.93" viewable, so adding some outer boarder, it would be about 5.5x4.9".


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

k, nevermind.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ok guess ill grab the 5.6's then, just wanna make sure theres an a/v out and 2 a/v in's so i can link all the screens together to display the same thing across all 5 of them.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*cough*Audio*cough*


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay, I dunno how this thread got closed... probably something stupid that I did... but anyway... she's open now.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Samo will you have my babies? /cackle.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

WTF? Mmmkay... maybe I should have left it locked.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

haha


----------



## twisted200ser (Jun 4, 2002)

you can get the 6 inch in if your resourceful its all how it is done take the cloth off first cut into the foam place the shroud in the foam wrap the cloth around the shroud cut around the shroud but leave enuf to tuck in and press fit monitor and dont forget to run cable down your seat if your headrest is alittle square looking you can stuff foam it it to round it out


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go for a 42" plasma TV :jump: :thumbup:


----------

